

German TV: Edward Snowden says NSA is involved in industrial sabotage - donmb
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/26/edward-snowden-nsa-industrial-sabotage

======
s-macke
You can watch the whole interview here. Unfortunately translated into german.

[http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/ard-
sondersendung/snowd...](http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/ard-
sondersendung/snowden-exklusiv-das-interview?documentId=19287388)

~~~
car
geoblocked in the US?

~~~
s-macke
There is a FAQ on another site. The channel does not have the rights to
publish it international. Additional they don't have the rights to publish it
in the original version. Who knows why. Hopefully, there will be a transcript
of the interview.

